# drunk and drunkenness



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2013)

Πάμε για τα συνώνυμα του μεθυσμένος/μεθύσι και των σχετικών καταστάσεων; 

Στο Lexigram βρίσκουμε: 
πιωμένος, σουρωμένος, παραπιωμένος, σκνίπα, σταφίδα, φέσι, τάβλα, τύφλα, στουπί, λιώμα, πίτα.
Μέθη, σούρωμα, κραιπάλη, βακχικό όργιο.

Κοιτάξτε τώρα τι έχω στον υπότιτλό μου.
Lit, squiffy, oiled, lubricated, owled, edged, jingled, piffed, piped, sloppy, woozy, happy, boiled, bent, sprung, scrooched,
jazzed, jagged, canned, corked, corned, potted, hooted, slopped, tanked, tight, full, wet, high, spifflicated, primed, organized,featured, pie-eyed, cock-eyed, wall-eyed, glassy-eyed, bleary-eyed, hoary-eyed, over the Bay, to have a head, to have the jumps, to have the shakes, to have the zings, to have the heeby-jeebies, to have the screaming-meemies, to have the whoops and jingles, and to burn like a low, blue flame.



Πάσα προσφορά δεκτή με ευχαριστίες εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2013)

Κόκαλο, αλοιφή, κομμάτια, [προσοχή, θα ρίξω το επίπεδο ] κώλος, κωλοτρυπίδα [/με το μπαρδόν ], κουρούπελο, γκολ. Κάτσε να το σκεφτώ λίγο ακόμα. 
Επισκέφτηκα και το σλανγκ.γκρ, και βρήκα ότι έχει και τα παρακάτω στο λήμμα λιάρδα: Λέξεις για την υπερβολική μέθη: αλοιφή, γκλάβα, γκολ, γιάμπαλο, γόνατα, ζαμπόν, ζάντα, κάκα, κλασμένος, κόκαλο, κομμάτια, κομματιανός, κουδούνι, κουνουπίδι, κουρούμπελο, κώλος, λιώμα, μανουάλι, μουνί, ντίρλα, πίτα, πλακάκι, σβερκώνω, σκνίπα, σταφίδα, στειλιάρι, στουπί, στρακόττο, τάπα, τούρνα, τούτζι, τσαλμπουράνι, τύφλα, φέσι, φέτα, φσέκι, χώμα.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2013)

Λιάρδα. Θα πω να μπει και στο lexigram.

Ναι, καλά...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2013)

Ξέχασα το «ντέφι». Βρήκα και στο βικιλεξικό πολλά συνώνυμα, αλλά πολλά από αυτά δεν τα έχω ξανακούσει ως συνώνυμα του «μεθυσμένος», π.χ. το _παπόρι_ (εγώ το ήξερα για «θυμωμένος», συμφωνεί και το ΛΚΝ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2013)

Εγώ _λιάρδα_ δεν ήξερα για τον μεθυσμένο, ήξερα λιάδα. Και δεν είμαι ο μόνος... :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

Heeby Jeebies* - Little Richard











* *Heebie-jeebies* or *heebie jeebies* is an American English idiom used to describe depression or anxiety. This can be as an after-effect of excessive alcohol intake (see Delirium tremens) or to describe a particular type of anxiety usually related to a certain person or place. For example, "He gives me the heebie jeebies", meaning "He makes me uncomfortably nervous". It can also refer to a particular form of intense apprehension, verging on horror, that is associated with opiate withdrawal.

The sound of this term seems to hark back to earlier rhyming phrases, like _hocus-pocus_ and _mumbo-jumbo_, with a touch of the _jitters_ thrown in. The meaning is more like the British term - the _screaming abdabs_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ _λιάρδα_ δεν ήξερα για τον μεθυσμένο, ήξερα λιάδα. Και δεν είμαι ο μόνος... :)



_Λιάδα_ έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ. Αν βγαίνει από τη σκορδαλιά (_αλιάδα_), είναι και πιο σωστό.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2013)

What's the use of getting sober, when you're gonna get drunk again?  :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

...
Αν κάνουμε γκάλοπ, απ' όλα αυτά έχω ακούσει (και πει, μερικά) για το μεθύσι τα εξής:

αλοιφή, γκλάβα, γκολ, γιάμπαλο, γόνατα, ζαμπόν, ζάντα, κάκα, κλασμένος, κόκαλο, κομμάτια, κομματιανός, κουδούνι, κουνουπίδι, κουρούμπελο, κώλος, λιώμα, μανουάλι, μουνί, ντίρλα, πίτα, πλακάκι, σβερκώνω, σκνίπα, σταφίδα, στειλιάρι, στουπί, στρακόττο, τάπα, τούρνα, τούτζι, τσαλμπουράνι, τύφλα, φέσι, φέτα, φσέκι, χώμα. 
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/liarda_552

κουτούκι, κρασωμένος, μούσκεμα, παπόρι, βαπόρι, πιωμένος, σκνίπα, σταφίδα, στουπί, τέζα, τύφλα, φέσι, αλφάδι, αρκούδα, κλασμένος, χεσμένος, κλάπα, καΐλας, φλάπα, καδρόνι, αλοιφή, σφουγγάρι, στουπί, σανίδα, ζάντα, θειάφι, γκολ, τζάρα, λιώμα, λιάρδα*, κομμάτια, κωλοτρυπίδα, λατέρνα, λιατήρι, κουνουπίδι, σούπα, στουφλέκα, λάσπη, χώμα, τούμπανο, χυμένος, αόρατος, καμένος, καημένος, λύκος.
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/μεθυσμένος

* και _λιάδα_, αλλά το ρ του δίνει μια έξτρα σλανγκιά και ηχηρότητα, ιδίως τραβηγμένο, _λιάρρρρδα_. :laugh: 
Στατιστικά στην ουσία πέτσινα για τέτοια λέξη, αλλά ο γκούγκλης δίνει 5 «έγινα λιάδα» και 24 «έγινα λιάρδα».

Με διαβαθμίσεις και εξειδικεύσεις στη χρήση, αλλά τέτοιο πίθο δεν ανοίγω τώρα. 


Α, ναι, και την κυρα-Γιάννα, την _νταμιτζάνα_, κυρίως για τον πότη γενικά, αλλά και για τον _λιωμένο_ περιστασιακά. 
Και διαλεκτικά το _κρούπι_ ή _κουρούπι_ (αγγείο, ολόκληρο ή σπασμένο) και παλιότερα το _κρασοβάρελο_ ή _κρασοβαρέλα_, από τη Λέσχη των Βαρελοφρόνων:


----------



## natandri (Jul 9, 2013)

Στην εισαγωγή του στο _Mortal Causes _ο Ίαν Ράνκιν δίνει και τα παρακάτω σκοτσέζικα: stocious, stotting, guttered, steaming, steamboats, wellied, hoolit, mortal.


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2013)

...
Φαληριώτισσα - Γιάννης Παπαϊωάννου - Οδυσσέας Μοσχονάς






Σουρωμένος θα 'ρθω πάλι
στην παλιά μας γειτονιά
να σου παίξω μπουζουκάκι
μ’ όμορφη διπλοπενιά

Εκεί από τον Ψηλό.


----------



## cougr (Jul 10, 2013)

Είπα να προσθέσω και τα ακόλουθα αυστραλέζικα συνώνυμα....έτσι για να υπάρχουν. Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε:

Absolutely/totally blind, blind, blind mullet, chockers, drunk as a skunk, full, full as a boot, full as a goog, gutted, he's got a gutful of piss, he's got the wobbly boot on, legless, maggoted, off his face, off ya scone, off ya tits, out of it, para, paralytic, pissed, pissed as a newt, pissed off his head, pissed as a parrot, plastered, rolling drunk, rotten, shit faced, slaughtered, smashed, spiffed.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα

Απ' όσα ελληνικά έχουν αναφερθεί οι δικές μου γνώσεις περιορίζονται στα παρακάτω. Στα υπόλοιπα υπερισχύουν άλλες σημασίες, π.χ. δεν θα έβαζα κάποιον να λέει «φέτα» (slang.gr, σημ. 7) μια μεθυσμένη κοπέλα.


αλοιφή
γκολ
κομμάτια
κουνουπίδι
λάσπη
λιάδα, λιάρδα
λιώμα
ντέφι
ντίρλα
πίτα
πιωμένος
σανίδα
σκνίπα
σούπα
σουρωμένος
σταφίδα
στουπί
τάβλα
τάπα
τέζα
τύφλα
φέσι
χώμα


----------



## m_a_a_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Να καταθέσω ότι έχετε παραβλέψει το γενιές τώρα διαδεδομένο "έγινα/γίναμε *λιάκατα*"
(εκτός κι αν παρέβλεψα εγώ τη μη παράβλεψή του).

Επιβεβαιώνω επίσης πως το "τούρνα" φοριέται αρκετά, ενώ το αρκετά δημοφιλές κατά τα πρώτα χρόνια της χιλιετίας "ζάντα" μοιάζει να μην αντέχει στο χρόνο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2017)

Διαδεδομένο είναι το «λιάδα». Το «λιάκατα» δεν το είχα ξανακούσει, αλλά το Google δεν πιστοποιεί διάδοση, οπότε δεν ανησυχώ. :)


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 5, 2017)

Το «τίνγκα» ή «ντίνκα» (_«τίνγκα στο μεθύσ», «τίνγκα μεθυσμένος»_) είναι το πιο σύνηθες στο χωριό μου.
Και το «κουδούνα».


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2017)

_λιακατά _λέγεται ο εμετός.


----------

